# Protector iControl Battery Back-up unit



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm looking to see if any one here has installed the Protector iControl Battery Back-up unit. I have been installing the PHCC 2400 unit with good result but looking for something a little different

http://www.floodnot.com/products_icontrol_battery_sump_pump.html


----------

